

Germany says U.S. may have monitored Merkel's phone - workerthread
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/23/us-germany-usa-spying-idUSBRE99M0Y720131023

======
ColinWright
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600481)
(go.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600683)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600704)
(spiegel.de)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603296)
(nytimes.com)

